# Kaufempfehlung 120 Hz 3d vision 2 Monitor



## FreeZatE (19. Juni 2012)

Ich will mir demnächst einen neuen Monitor kaufen, der speziell fürs gamen da sein soll.
Ab und zu mach ich noch Fotobearbeitung!

Also meine Kriterien waren:
gutes Bild
120 Hz 
nvidia vision 2 ready

In die engere Auswahl gekommen sind der 
 BenQ XL2420T
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/BenQ/XL2420T/961009/?

und der
Acer HN274Hbmiiid
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Acer/HN274Hbmiiid/819862/?

Sollte man lieber einen 24 oder 27 zoller kaufen?
Habe im Moment einen 24 Zoller.
Ich denke manchmal, ob ein 27 zoller nicht besser wär?
Kann man dann die Pixel sehen?(fallen sie mehr ins auge?)
Was sagt ihr welcher Monitor ist besser ?
Falls ihr noch andere Monitore empfehlen könnt, dann postet sie bitte!


Danke im Voraus

mfg

FreeZatE


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2012)

Hey,

ich habe seit Kurzem diesen Monitor:  ASUS VG278H, 27", und bin sehr begeistert  3D Zocken macht damit sehr viel Spaß, und kommt sicher besser, als auf einem 24"-Schirm.


Hier mein etwas ausführlicheres Feedback: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ling-oder-doch-gleich-wqhd-3.html#post4271991

edit: Du solltest aber zu einer entsprechend leistungsfähigen Grafikkarte greifen, 3D benötigt im Vergleich zu 2D mehr als das doppelte an Grafikleistung. Ich habe das hier mal gemessen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...read-faq-benchmarks-tests-61.html#post4312270


----------



## FreeZatE (20. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Hab gelesen, das Ghosting bei diesem Monitor stark auftritt.
Kannst du das bestätigen?

Mit 2x ASUS GTX670-DC2T-2GD5 dürfte ich selbst Metro 2033 auf Ultra und in 3D flüssig spielen oder?=

mfg
FreeZatE


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2012)

Ghosting ist mir nicht aufgefallen  Kann ich also nicht bestätigen.

Metro auf Ultra und 3D wird nicht zufriedenstellend laufen mit 2x GTX 670, auch mit einer GTX 690 ruckelt das, wenn viel Action ist . Bei Metro sind AMD Karten einfach schneller  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/210003-ranking-metro-2033-benchmark.html#post4076634

Aber das ist eine Ausnahme, auf "high"-Settings läuft Metro 2033 super und so groß ist der Unterschied zu "ultra" Settings auch wieder nicht.

Du könntest auch über eine GTX690 nachdenken, da ist die Mikroruckler-Geschichte besser gelöst, als bei dedizierten Karten: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase


----------



## FreeZatE (20. Juni 2012)

Ja, muss ich mir dann noch überlegen.
Werde mir die Karten(oder vielleicht erstmal eine) bestellen, wenn ich den passenden Monitor gefunden habe und die GPUs etwas billiger sind.

Hab mir gedacht, das ich maximal für den Monitor 600€ ausgeben würde.

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich 2 identische GPUs habe, hab ich dann die doppelte Leistung?

Kannst du bei deinem Monitor manchmal die Pixel sehen?(Treppenbildung)
Ist ja ein 27 zoller.

Wär toll, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, ob der acer oder der benq besser ist.
mfg
FreeZatE


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2012)

Bei 2 Karten hast Du nur im Idealfall die doppelte Leistung, bei Spielen ist das unterschiedlich, ich würde mal grob sagen zwischen 50 und 90%.

Die einzelnen Pixel sehe ich nicht, kommt natürlich auf den Sitzabstand an. Wenn Du 30 cm vor dem Schirm sitzt, kannst Du natürlich schon die Pixel erkennen. Aber so mit80-100cm Sitzabstand erkenne ich da nix mehr.

Ich würde zum BenQ tendieren, wenn es ein 24 Zöller sein soll. Aber Du musst bedenken, dass das 3d vision Kit alleine schon ~120€ kostet: nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Wireless Kit (942-11431-0009-001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das ist beim Asus Monitor mit dabei, beim Benq musst Du das extra dazu kaufen. Außerdem praktisch ist der integrierte IR-Sensor. Sieht einfach besser aus, als noch irgendwo so ein Empfänger drangeklipst ist


----------



## FreeZatE (20. Juni 2012)

bei ist es so, dass ich ca. 50 cm  vom Monitor entfernt sitze.
Da würd sich ein 24 zoller mehr lohnen.

Eine Frage noch.
Was bewirkt der intergrierte IR-Sensor?

Der Benq Monitor+3D Vision 2 = ca. 500€

Liegt ja noch im meinem Budget.
mfg
FreeZatE


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2012)

Der Sensor ist notwendig. Afaik ist der dazu da, um die Position der Brille zu orten, damit das Bild entsprechend berechnet wird. Denn der 3D Effekt funktioniert auch, wenn man sich bewegt, oder von schräg auf den Monitor schaut.


----------



## FreeZatE (20. Juni 2012)

und ansonsten muss man ihn per usb verbinden?


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2012)

Ja, ich glaube, das ist ein Mini-USB Anschluss.


----------



## FreeZatE (20. Juni 2012)

Also ist die Brille wireless?
Nur der Empfänger muss angeschlossen sein.


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2012)

Es gibt die Brille entweder wireless oder mit Kabel: nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 in Monitore/Zubehör | Geizhals.at Österreich

Beim Asus VG278H ist die kabellose Version mit dabei. Die Brille wird über ein Mini-USB Kabel aufgeladen, wie lange der Akku hält hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, ich lade sie halt alle paar Stunden mal auf.


----------



## FreeZatE (20. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank!
Hast mir sehr weiter geholfen.
Werde mir in den nächsten Monaten den Benq Monitor und das nvidia vision 2 wireless kit kaufen.
Bei der der Grafikkarte muss ich mich noch entscheiden.

mfg
FreeZatE


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2012)

Bitte schön 

Viel Spaß dann mit der neuen Hardware


----------

